# American 2-row



## Ant's (16/2/13)

Hi all,

I have found a recipe for an American lager I'd like to make. Something for the masses.. It says I should use American 2-row and not pilsner malt.

Might be a stupid question but I've had a look on CB and some other suppliers and am not sure which grain to get?
I'm keen on making it very light in colour so I don't think an ale malt would suit...?

They also specify flaked rice, is there any benefit using maze instead?

Cheers
Anthony


----------



## fcmcg (16/2/13)

Briess pale ale....that's a two row as far as I know
Happy to be corrected
F


----------



## slash22000 (16/2/13)

Interested in this too. Just about 99% of the recipes on the internet call for American 2-row.


----------



## Beersuit (16/2/13)

I think I read in Brewing classic styles that American 2 row is just there domestic malt. Similar to our BB pale and Joe White pale malts. 
I may be wrong though I don't have the book handy to check.


----------



## NewtownClown (16/2/13)

American 2-row has higher diastatic power than European 2-row, that's why ithey specify it in recipes. i believe we don't have 6-row barley malt in Australia so go for the lightest Aussie ale malt or buy American...

6-row has even higher diastatic power which is why you will see it in recipes with high percentages of adjuncts. The trade of, though is much higher protein content that can create more protein-polyphenol complexes that contribute to a lot more break (hot and cold) and contribute to chill haze


----------



## Helles (16/2/13)

Briess Pale ale is a two row malt
Maris Otter in a Pale Ale is another option
Flaked rice and Maize will give different flavours
Maize is corn and wiil give a corn flavour
Flaked rice shouldn't give any flavour at all just lighten flavour and body
I have not used Maize or flaked rice
But i have used Jasmine rice in a Cream ale
Only kegged it yesterday
It is looking good light flavour and body
And well fermented with the rice (higher AV % than expected)


----------



## brettprevans (16/2/13)

Palmers how to brew explains the differences in malts. It avail online. Although I've only ever read the malt part in hardcore so I can't 100%say its online. I assume it is.


----------



## NewtownClown (16/2/13)

For the flaked rice, you can boil/steam medium grain rice before mashing or use "minute" rice in the mash...
As Helles said, you will get flavour from maize.


----------



## Ant's (16/2/13)

Great stuff!!!!
Thanks for your help.

Your jasmine rice idea sounds interesting. Please let me know how it turns out!

Cheers
Ant


----------



## hsb (16/2/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> Palmers how to brew explains the differences in malts. It avail online. Although I've only ever read the malt part in hardcore so I can't 100%say its online. I assume it is.


Hardcore malting porn, there's bound to be some online somewhere.

Isn't 2-row considered 'lower quality' grain? I guess due to the lower diastatic power?


----------



## Helles (16/2/13)

Ant's said:


> Great stuff!!!!
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Your jasmine rice idea sounds interesting. Please let me know how it turns out!
> ...


First pot coming tommorrow


----------



## verysupple (17/2/13)

hsb said:


> Hardcore malting porn, there's bound to be some online somewhere.
> 
> Isn't 2-row considered 'lower quality' grain? I guess due to the lower diastatic power?


2-row is the *good *stuff. Although 6-row has higher diastatic power it yields lower quality wort (due to excess proteins etc.). With todays highly modified malts I can't see why you'd use 6-row unless you were using a sh*t load of adjuncts and needed to do a cereal mash.


----------



## DUANNE (17/2/13)

i think grain and grape stocks briess 2 row now, the briess pale malt is two row but kilned a little bit more so is about a poofteenth darker. havent used them side by side but i cant imagie going off the spes there would be a great deal of diference. the standard 2 row may be a better choice for a lager just due to the paler colour.


----------



## Bribie G (17/2/13)

I don't think six row is available in Australia anyway.

I'd just sub BB or JW for American 2 row.

The UK malts are well modified and according to the Bairds site (when I last looked) you shouldn't use more than 15% adjuncts.

Surprised nobody has mentioned Weyermann malts, they would probably be closest of all to American 2 row and can take up to 30% adjuncts.


----------



## Spiesy (17/2/13)

Briess (USA) 2-Row from Grain & Grape


----------



## Cocko (17/2/13)

I would sub most pale base malts.....

Are base malts really that critical? Sure, they make a difference but if you a not trying to replicate a previously proven recipe, then hmm...


----------



## bum (17/2/13)

^This.

Unless I'm cloning something I don't even decide what malts will make up my "pale malt" percentage of the grist, nor in what ratios, until I go to weigh out for brew day. Everything goes into to BS2/BrewMate as US 2 row.


----------

